# need help putting speakers in truck



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

I have an old truck that i got a radio for and i want to put some decent speakers in it. the radio i have is a sony radio. on the front of it it says 22w+22w . which i think means it has 22w for the front speakers and 22w for the rear speakers. It already has spots for two 4x10 speakers and two 6x9 speakers. i am not sure what brand of speakers are good and i dont know what kind i should get. i do know that i dont want to put in any amplifiers or anything, i just want to use the radio. someone suggested these speakers:

kicker ds6930
kicker ks4100 

any input is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello Logo,

Usually a nice pair of Pioneer, JL audio, Sony, best bet is your local car audio place.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

is kicker a good brand? what do you think the highest speaker wattage is that i should use with just the radio and no amp?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Logo09 said:


> is kicker a good brand? what do you think the highest speaker wattage is that i should use with just the radio and no amp?


 Kicker is fine, you really don't need anything crazy watts as you have 22X4, a higher rate wattage would be good like 50 watts as two speakers will be running 44 watts between the pair so... You really can't go wrong here as long as you get name brand, Kicker is a name brand and if your not happy with them I'm sure they will replace them or let you up grade........
A good pair of Pioneer 6X9 are gonna rate at around 100 watts, so you will be fine but really dont need a higher rated speaker.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You aint really going to get anything fancy off 22W per channel. In reality, you are probably going to be looking at about 5WRMS power per channel. Thats nothing. 

You could get some good speakers, but its always worth bearing in mind you can do more damage to a speaker underpowering it.


----------

